
My Christmas gift to OOP aficionados - horrido
https://medium.com/smalltalk-talk/make-smalltalk-great-again-images-7cb21cd10623
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Saving you a click, it's just a bunch of pictures of hot air balloons with
'Make Smalltalk Great Again' written on them (often barely readable due to
color and font choices)

~~~
nathanjames
I think those pictures are rather cool. Some of them blow me away!

Yes, it's just "a bunch of pictures." That's his gift to us.

The backstory about how hot-air balloons came to be Smalltalk's logo is
interesting.

